# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014



## Allrounder27

Moin,

ich wünsche allen ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2014 und natürlich viel Petri und ein paar blitzblanke Überspinger für den Januarthread!

#h#h#h


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

:m ein fettes geiles neujahrsgeschenk aus dänemark! mein kumpel konnte diese kampfstarke regenbogenforelle landen


----------



## pike-81

Moinsen!
Schöne Forelle und geile Rolle! Sieht man nicht oft im Netz. 
Petri


----------



## zame

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Moin Moin,

leider habe ich heute zwei Meforuten nach dem fischen auf Fehmarn in WMD vergessen.
Der ein oder andere Angler wird bestimmt nachvollziehen können wie ich mich fühle. Die Ruten haben für mich neben dem realen auch einen sehr hohen ideellen Wert und ich hängen sehr an ihnen. 

Als ich heute den Strand nach einem Schneidertag verlassen habe, hatte ich die Ruten leider noch ans Auto gelehnt und nicht wie gedacht sicher im Kofferraum verstaut.
Zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt waren noch drei weitere Angler am Platz und ich hoffe darauf, dass die Finder sich hier melden. 

Natürlich zähle ich gerne auch einen Finderlohn.
Bitte meldet euch kurz bei mir, ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
Und für alle die jetzt zum Strand fahren wollen um zu suchen, ich war schon da und habe vergebens gesucht.


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri an Tobi, Hier noch n Bild von mir......

Hats fast ins Backing geschafft


----------



## Hannoi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wow wunderbare Tiere, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

@Marcus van K

bestelle ich ihm....petri zur süssen, geiles teil


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



zame schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> leider habe ich heute zwei Meforuten nach dem fischen auf Fehmarn in WMD vergessen.
> Der ein oder andere Angler wird bestimmt nachvollziehen können wie ich mich fühle. Die Ruten haben für mich neben dem realen auch einen sehr hohen ideellen Wert und ich hängen sehr an ihnen.
> 
> Als ich heute den Strand nach einem Schneidertag verlassen habe, hatte ich die Ruten leider noch ans Auto gelehnt und nicht wie gedacht sicher im Kofferraum verstaut.
> Zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt waren noch drei weitere Angler am Platz und ich hoffe darauf, dass die Finder sich hier melden.
> 
> Natürlich zähle ich gerne auch einen Finderlohn.
> Bitte meldet euch kurz bei mir, ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> Und für alle die jetzt zum Strand fahren wollen um zu suchen, ich war schon da und habe vergebens gesucht.


 
 Kann es sein, das du mir und meiner Frau auf dem Parkplatz deine Mefo gezeigt hast ???
 Ich möchte morgen an dem gleichen Strand fischen. Ich schau im hellen noch mal nach.


----------



## Henryhst

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wow Petri..wo kommen eig die ganzen Refos her?Konnte zwar noch keine fangen hab aber schön oft dafon gelesen?

Lg Henryhst


----------



## zame

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das du mir und meiner Frau auf dem Parkplatz deine Mefo gezeigt hast ???
> Ich möchte morgen an dem gleichen Strand fischen. Ich schau im hellen noch mal nach.


Guten morgen,

Leider bin ich gestern ohne Fisch vom Strand gegangen, aber der glückliche Fänger wird wohl meine Ruten gefunden haben.
Er stand bei der Abfahrt ca. 2 Meter entfernt von meinem Wagen und als ich los gefahren bin und die Ruten um gefallen sind müsste er es bemerkt haben.

Wie gesagt die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Petri an Tobi, Hier noch n Bild von mir......
> 
> Hats fast ins Backing geschafft



Na die sieht ja mal besser aus wie die anderen mopsköpfe 
erholen sich langsam 
toller fisch 
#h


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



zame schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> leider habe ich heute zwei Meforuten nach dem fischen auf Fehmarn in WMD vergessen.
> Der ein oder andere Angler wird bestimmt nachvollziehen können wie ich mich fühle. Die Ruten haben für mich neben dem realen auch einen sehr hohen ideellen Wert und ich hängen sehr an ihnen.
> 
> Als ich heute den Strand nach einem Schneidertag verlassen habe, hatte ich die Ruten leider noch ans Auto gelehnt und nicht wie gedacht sicher im Kofferraum verstaut.
> Zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt waren noch drei weitere Angler am Platz und ich hoffe darauf, dass die Finder sich hier melden.
> 
> Natürlich zähle ich gerne auch einen Finderlohn.
> Bitte meldet euch kurz bei mir, ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> Und für alle die jetzt zum Strand fahren wollen um zu suchen, ich war schon da und habe vergebens gesucht.



Das ist ja echt übel! ! Da fängt das Jahr ja direkt be....den an!!
Drück Dir die Daumen das Du die Ruten wieder bekommst!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



zame schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> leider habe ich heute zwei Meforuten nach dem fischen auf Fehmarn in WMD vergessen.
> Der ein oder andere Angler wird bestimmt nachvollziehen können wie ich mich fühle. Die Ruten haben für mich neben dem realen auch einen sehr hohen ideellen Wert und ich hängen sehr an ihnen.
> 
> Als ich heute den Strand nach einem Schneidertag verlassen habe, hatte ich die Ruten leider noch ans Auto gelehnt und nicht wie gedacht sicher im Kofferraum verstaut.
> Zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt waren noch drei weitere Angler am Platz und ich hoffe darauf, dass die Finder sich hier melden.
> 
> Natürlich zähle ich gerne auch einen Finderlohn.
> Bitte meldet euch kurz bei mir, ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt��
> Und für alle die jetzt zum Strand fahren wollen um zu suchen, ich war schon da und habe vergebens gesucht.



Setze das mal in die Facebookgruppe Meerforellen Angler, da sind immerhin auch fast fünfhundert Mefoangler unterwegs...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



zame schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> Leider bin ich gestern ohne Fisch vom Strand gegangen, aber der glückliche Fänger wird wohl meine Ruten gefunden haben.
> Er stand bei der Abfahrt ca. 2 Meter entfernt von meinem Wagen und als ich los gefahren bin und die Ruten um gefallen sind müsste er es bemerkt haben.
> 
> Wie gesagt die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Ich glaub da hast du schlechte Karten. Wenn der so dicht bei der Abfahrt am Wagen stand und nicht nochmal gewunken, gegröhlt oder gegen das Auto geklopft hat um dir dein Zeug zu geben, dann wohl nur aus einem Grund...

Wünsch dir auch, das du dein Zeug wieder bekommst. Glaube aber nicht so richtig daran.


----------



## hugo haschisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Etwas offtopic
Hab mal in Travemünde eine komplette Pilkrute am Heck stehen gelassen und erst Tage später den Verlust bemerkt
Vielleicht hast ja trotzdem Glück und bekommst dein Tackle zurück


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Zame ich hab das mal für dich bei facebook gepostet wenn ich was höre melde ich mich


----------



## zame

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Männer vielen dank für euer Mitgefühl und die Hilfe.

Meine Hoffnung ist auch nicht sehr groß aber ich wollte es zumindest versuchen.

Falls die Ausrüstung nicht zurückkommt, bedeutet das wohl eine dicke Fette Belohnung von Fischgott. Ich vermute, das ich nie mehr schneidern werde *g*#c


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute zu zweit in der Kieler Förde richtig schön abgeschneidert.|kopfkrat

In knapp sechs Stunden nicht mal einen Zupfer.


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

@zame, vllt. auch mal bei online auktionshäusern und Kleinanzeigenseiten nachsehen ob jemand versucht dein Tackle zu verkaufen, dass jemand der deine Sachen nicht zurück geben will bei euch in der Gegend an Strände geht an denen du auch sein könntest, und mit deinem Matrial fischt halte ich für unwahrscheinlich... Irgendwie kann man seine Sachen meistens ja von tausenden baugleichen unterscheiden.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute in OH einen ganzen Tag ohne jeden Fischkontakt. Habe nicht gesehen, dass am Strand eine Forelle gegangen wurde. Zum Glück habe ich nur meine Wasserflasche verloren. Hoffentlich bekommst du deine Ruten zurück.

Petri!


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



zame schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> Leider bin ich gestern ohne Fisch vom Strand gegangen, aber der glückliche Fänger wird wohl meine Ruten gefunden haben.
> Er stand bei der Abfahrt ca. 2 Meter entfernt von meinem Wagen und als ich los gefahren bin und die Ruten um gefallen sind müsste er es bemerkt haben.
> 
> Wie gesagt die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


 
 Ich war heute morgen da und hab mit meiner Frau den ganzen Parkplatz abgesucht, leider nix gefunden.

 Ich kann dir leider nicht weiter helfen, aber ein Freund von dir hat es bei den Fehmarn Anglern bekannt gemacht. 
 Dem haben wir den Tipp gegeben, das du mal bei dem Fundbüro und der Polizei auf Fehmarn nachfragen solltest.

 Gefangen hab ich auch nix. #q


----------



## lammi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Rügen brachte Gestern 2 Lütte und ein weiteren Kontakt.Die fische waren so um die 30 und 40cm,und schwimmen natürlich wieder.Köder war Snurrebassen Blau gelb silber in 22g. Mein Kumpel hatte leider nichts.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



lammi schrieb:


> Rügen brachte Gestern 2 Lütte und ein weiteren Kontakt.Die fische waren so um die 30 und 40cm,und schwimmen natürlich wieder.Köder war Snurrebassen Blau gelb silber in 22g. Mein Kumpel hatte leider nichts.



He lammi.

Petri erstmal. Mit den Lütten geht's mir schon länger so...hatte von vor Weihnachten bis zum Jahreswechsel
ges. 4 Kleine bei 3 Einsetzen und 3 verschiedenen Stellen!
Eigentlich ungewöhnlich, dass nix massiges unterwegs ist.
Werde morgen auch nochmal hoch! Mal sehen was kommt. Auf jeden Fall wird's nicht langweilig...


----------



## lammi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Dann Petri


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

heute ein paar würfe vor dem brandungsangeln. leider ohne erfolg


----------



## fischhunter0815

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Hi habt ihr die forelle von Otto gesehen von bornholm ? Die wollte ich i
m früjahr auf fehmarn fangen . Leider nun nicht mehr aber die hat bestimmt Geschwister die sind genauso gross . Allen fängern dickes Petri . Leider komm ich erst im März wieder an die Küste . Ein dickes Petri an die Küste aus Franken .


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> heute ein paar würfe vor dem brandungsangeln. leider ohne erfolg



mathias, du mußt ein paar würfe brandungsangeln vor dem mefofischen praktizieren, dann funzt es auf mit der süssen |rolleyes
aber im augenblick geht wirklich nicht viel, ein paar kleine, nicht viel größer als ein fetter hering.
ich mache mich gleich auf den weg, die  hoffnung stirbt ....

*nachtrag... 2 1/2 stunden gefischt und nicht einen anfasser *:c


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute an der Küste in OH: nur ein ganz kurzer Anfasser, den ich nicht haken konnte. Das war es! Ansonsten habe ich am Strand keine Fische gesehen.


----------



## skally

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

heute 
3 Angler(2mann/1frau) a 6 Stunden. Von 10-16 Uhr.
Kieler Bucht.
Nichts, garnichts. Nada. 
Selbst diezwei mit 6 Brandungsruten  und paar andere Fliegen/Blinkerangler nichts.

Als wenn alles weg ist. #d
Naja kommen bessere Stunden, Viele Erfolg euch, Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

War auch ca. 3 Stunden fischen und habe nicht einen Anfasser bekommen. Den ca. 15 anderen Anglern an dem Abschnitt ging es genauso.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Hallo.

Heute war nix auf Rügen. Bis 11:00 Uhr top Bedingungen und 2 schöne
Nachläufer, aber dann drehte der Wind auf West und damit kam dass Kraut...
Naja, dennoch ein schöner Tag am Wasser.


----------



## Astarod

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute zum ersten mal los gewesen von 11-16 Uhr. Mir kam gleiche einer morgens entgegen,der hatte ne refo von bestimmt 60cm.so gegen 13 Uhr den ersten und einzigen Kontakt.leider zu klein,aber immerhin meine erste überhaupt


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Bis wohin sind denn die Regenbogenforellen mittlerweile gekommen, soll heißen; wie weit sind Sie schon die Küste Richtung Süd-Osten runter gezogen? Habe ich richtig verstanden das Sie in DK ausgebrochen sind, oder?


----------



## outang

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

moin
lt. einem freund aus dk sind bei dem sturm : 160 tonnen fisch entwischt.......


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

moin, also bis zum darß auf jeden fall...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Es sind wohl mindestens 660T raus. 

Bin grade vom Wasser zurück. 3h keinen Biss und es waren Regenbogner vor Ort. 

Auf dem Hinweg zu Angeln hab ich noch nen recht hübsches Mädel kennengelernt...hat mir ihren Namen, Tel Nr. und....Versicherungsnummer gegeben. Geiler Tag...


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Astarod schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten mal los gewesen von 11-16 Uhr. Mir kam gleiche einer morgens entgegen,der hatte ne refo von bestimmt 60cm.so gegen 13 Uhr den ersten und einzigen Kontakt.leider zu klein,aber immerhin meine erste überhaupt��


Hi,

petri zur ersten.Und bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber wenn die Mefo dort releast wurde bzw. untermaßig war verzichte doch dem Fisch zu liebe lieber auf ein Foto und lege sie nicht auf den Steinen ab.Wenn du trotzdem ein Foto machen möchtest was ich bei den ersten Fischen verstehen kann dann lieber direkt im Wasser oder ein Kumpel macht schnell eines.Aber so ist das echt nicht gut für den Fisch.


Trotzdem dickes Petri die erste ist immer was ganz besonderes#6.

Gruß Olli


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

bis auf einzelfische ist auch hier nix los...
das wasser ist zu klar-und irgendwie schon tot wie im winter...kaum tierchen unterwegs...und dass bei den wtemps|kopfkrat


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

nich böse gemeint, vielleicht sieht man es auch auf dem bild nicht richtig, aber wenn man sich die augen ansieht(augendrehreflex) müsste man davon ausgehen, dass sie betäubt/tot ist...
mal zur anschauung...
bild 1 tote tiere(augen "geradeaus"),
bild 2 lebendiges tier(auge "guckt" nach unten)...

es geht mir nicht darum irgendwelche postings anzuzweifeln, oder so...aber manche sachen sind einfach eindeutig und ich möchte nicht belogen werden...

trotzdem petri zur ersten...wird sicherlich zur sucht|rolleyes


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es sind wohl mindestens 660T raus.
> 
> Bin grade vom Wasser zurück. 3h keinen Biss und es waren Regenbogner vor Ort.
> 
> Auf dem Hinweg zu Angeln hab ich noch nen recht hübsches Mädel kennengelernt...hat mir ihren Namen, Tel Nr. und....Versicherungsnummer gegeben. Geiler Tag...



Großer schaden?


----------



## Astarod

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Em um mal was klar zu stellen,ich hab's auch blöd vormontiert.
Meine erste hatte 47 cm und wird mir heute Abend bestimmt schmecken.ich meinte mit zu klein im Gegensatz zu der refo die ein anderer dort gefangen hatte,die Größe hätten ich gern gehabt


----------



## ade

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute gabs eine kleine in Hubersberg, durfe wieder schwimmen, aber dafür durfte ein 74 cm Dorsch mit.|supergri


----------



## Skott

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Astarod schrieb:


> Em um mal was klar zu stellen,ich hab's auch blöd vormontiert.
> Meine erste hatte 47 cm und wird mir heute Abend bestimmt schmecken.ich meinte mit zu klein im Gegensatz zu der refo die ein anderer dort gefangen hatte,die Größe hätten ich gern gehabt



Ich will nicht klugsche..en, aber wenn du dir etwas mehr Mühe
beim Schreiben gibst, reduzierst du die Misverständnisse..#h
Du meintest doch bestimmt "formuliert", oder?|kopfkrat

Petri zu deinem Fisch:m

Wolfgang


----------



## Astarod

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Ja natürlich,sch.... iPad


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute ne kleine mehr war nicht :c
aber wenn ich sowas sehe und finde bekomme ich das ganz ganz große kotzen #q
na wer hat sowas gebastelt #q


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



neukieler schrieb:


> Großer schaden?



Mal schauen, Heck ist halt etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und ich merk Nacken und Kopf. -_-

Und eben mit der Versicherung telefoniert und mit einer richtig unfreundlichen Frau gesprochen. Manche Leute sollten sich mal fragen, ob sie im "Service" richtig gelandet sind. man man man.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Heute ne kleine mehr war nicht :c
> aber wenn ich sowas sehe und finde bekomme ich das ganz ganz große kotzen #q
> na wer hat sowas gebastelt #q
> Anhang anzeigen 213579



Ich weiss wer das gebastelt hat!

Der Typ heisst Jens Bursell, ist ein Däne und dürfte den meisten nicht ganz unbekannt sein. Der hat vor einiger Zeit (ich meine in der Fisch und Fang) so ein System vorgestellt: 2 kleine Drillinge an einem Durchlaufblinker, welche sich ausklinken. Hab mich schon aufgeregt, als ich sowas im Heft lesen musste. Würde mal wetten, das es ein Nachbau aufgrund des Heftes ist!

Und ich bin auch vor einige Zeit in eine Geflochtene mit Spinnköder dran gelaufen. Nicht ganz ungefählich, wenn man sich sowas mal durch die Wathose in das Schienbeim semmelt...


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Diese Idioten, die solche Multi- Haken- Systeme basteln, werde ich nie verstehen. Ein grosser Einzelhaken hält jeden- gerade guten Fisch- besser als der Firlefanz.


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



volkerma schrieb:


> Diese Idioten, die solche Multi- Haken- Systeme basteln, werde ich nie verstehen. Ein grosser Einzelhaken hält jeden- gerade guten Fisch- besser als der Firlefanz.



nicht doch den Vollpfosten noch Tips geben#q#q#q#q


----------



## piggy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Diese Montage wird auch sehr intensiv in dem Buch Meerforellen von Jens Bursell und Rasmus Ovesen diskutiert. Ich habe mit diesem System noch nicht gefischt, aber in dem Buch wird angegeben, dass die Aussteigerquote sehr stark abnimmt. Er hat sogar Statistiken und biologische Argumente, die seine Hypothese untermauern. Des Weiteren argumentiert er, dass eine Montage mit Einzelhaken nicht so schonend sein soll wie üblicherweise angenommen.

Noch einen schönen Abend
Piggy


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



volkerma schrieb:


> Diese Idioten, die solche Multi- Haken- Systeme basteln, werde ich nie verstehen. Ein grosser Einzelhaken hält jeden- gerade guten Fisch- besser als der Firlefanz.



ich glaube fast du bist der Vollprofi|bla:|supergri


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



piggy schrieb:


> Diese Montage wird auch sehr intensiv in dem Buch Meerforellen von Jens Bursell und Rasmus Ovesen diskutiert. Ich habe mit diesem System noch nicht gefischt, aber in dem Buch wird angegeben, dass die Aussteigerquote sehr stark abnimmt. Er hat sogar Statistiken und biologische Argumente, die seine Hypothese untermauern. Des Weiteren argumentiert er, dass eine Montage mit Einzelhaken nicht so schonend sein soll wie üblicherweise angenommen.
> 
> Noch einen schönen Abend
> Piggy



:m:m:m:m#6


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



piggy schrieb:


> Diese Montage wird auch sehr intensiv in dem Buch Meerforellen von Jens Bursell und Rasmus Ovesen diskutiert. Ich habe mit diesem System noch nicht gefischt, aber in dem Buch wird angegeben, dass die Aussteigerquote sehr stark abnimmt. Er hat sogar Statistiken und biologische Argumente, die seine Hypothese untermauern. Des Weiteren argumentiert er, dass eine Montage mit Einzelhaken nicht so schonend sein soll wie üblicherweise angenommen.
> 
> Noch einen schönen Abend
> Piggy



Na dann werd ich mir dieses buch wohl nie kaufen...wie kann man denn sagen dass ein  10cm blinker, der mit zwei drillingen behangen ist, schonender sein kann als ein einzelhaken...schonender als ein einzelhaken ist nur noch ein einzelhaken ohne widerhaken. Wenn ich austeiger minimieren will dann schalte ich n kleines tönnchenwirbel zwischen die sprengringe oder ein stück mono.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



piggy schrieb:


> Diese Montage wird auch sehr intensiv in dem Buch Meerforellen von Jens Bursell und Rasmus Ovesen diskutiert. Ich habe mit diesem System noch nicht gefischt, aber in dem Buch wird angegeben, dass die Aussteigerquote sehr stark abnimmt. Er hat sogar Statistiken und biologische Argumente, die seine Hypothese untermauern. Des Weiteren argumentiert er, dass eine Montage mit Einzelhaken nicht so schonend sein soll wie üblicherweise angenommen.
> 
> Noch einen schönen Abend
> Piggy



Das ist eine Sache, worüber man sich auch ruhig Gedanken machen kann. Kleiner Drilling vs. großer und viel dickerer Einzelhaken im Fischmaul...ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass ein bis zum Anschlag fassender 1/0er Einzelhaken für den Fisch soviel besser ist, als 2 fassende Haken eines 10er Drillings.

Das Problem bei den Mehrfachsystemen (und womöglich noch einer Springerfliege) ist jedoch der, dass ein Drilling evtl. noch fischfreundlich greift, der andere jedoch zu üblen Verletzungen führen kann und den Fisch irgendwo aussen trifft. Wenn man eine Springerfliege benutzt und damit einen Fisch hakt und zusätzlich noch 2 kleine, nadelscharfe Drillinge am Blinker hat, dann werden die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch irgendwo im Fisch fassen. 

Von daher ist, grade in unseren Gefilden wo man doch viele Untermaßige, Braune und Absteiger fängt, der Gedankengang über eine schonende Fischerei nicht ganz unwichtig. Nützt ja auch nichts auf einen Küchenfisch 3 weitere Mefos "platt zu machen". Wer viele Untermaßige Fische umsonst plätten will, der soll halt Brandungsangeln betreiben.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Ich habe das Buch hier liegen. Zu meiner Meinung siehe hier im Thread Bücher für Fortgeschrittene und meine Bewertung bei Amazon.

Ich habe die Montage vor Monaten nachgebastelt als sie in der Fisch und Fang war. Müll. Die freiliegenden Haken sind Kraut- und Hängerfänger vom feinsten.
Und da ich am Anfang der Hornisaison damit gefischt habe, kann ich bestätigen, daß die Montage super hakt. Von außen...die Hornis hingen sicher, nur nicht im Schnabel.

Volkerma hat recht. Baut nen Einzelhaken dran und gut is. Die Forellen, Dorsche und Hornis hängen daran gut ohne daß man viele Hänger hat oder Kraut sammelt.
Ob man einen zusätzlichen Sprengring einbaut oder zur Hornisaison nen Tönnchenwirbel ist ne persönliche Entscheidung und ein anderer Schnack. Aber das was der Bursell vorschlägt, ist totaler Quark.


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



piggy schrieb:


> Diese Montage wird auch sehr intensiv in dem Buch Meerforellen von Jens Bursell und Rasmus Ovesen diskutiert. Ich habe mit diesem System noch nicht gefischt, aber in dem Buch wird angegeben, dass die Aussteigerquote sehr stark abnimmt. Er hat sogar Statistiken und biologische Argumente, die seine Hypothese untermauern. Des Weiteren argumentiert er, dass eine Montage mit Einzelhaken nicht so schonend sein soll wie üblicherweise angenommen.
> 
> Noch einen schönen Abend
> Piggy



Moin Moin #h
ja da steht es Genau beschrieben ob das der Wahrheit 
entspricht #c das Buch ist Klasse geschrieben 
Ob man die Tipps die dort aufgeführt werden auch bei uns an der Küste 
funzen wird man hier bestimmt bald lesen können .
Tight lines


----------



## Keinplanoman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Fakt ist, das ein Drillingshaken bei gleicher Größe wie ein Einzelhaken nicht so tief eindringen kann wie der Einzelhaken, da er von den anderen 2 Schenkeln blockiert wird. Selbst wenn 2 der drei Haken greifen ist die Verletzung des Fisches geringer, da sie dann noch weniger tief eindringen können. Das spricht für kleine Drillinge.
Problem ist auch, dass die Einzelhaken oft zu groß gewählt werden. Dadurch können Organe (z.B. Gehirn) des Fisches durchbohrt werden.

Das Abhaken eines Fisches vom Einzelhaken ist aber oft deutlich einfacher und schont dann wiederum den Fisch besser.

Es hat beides seine Vorzüge.

Diese Auslösemontage auf dem Bild soll laut dem Buch(hab seit Heiligabend ein Exemplar) vor allem die Fehlbissquote verringern. 
Wenn ich sie richtig verstehe, ist auch die Verletzungsgefahr für die Fische nicht so hoch wie hier im Thread orakelt wird.
Greift der obere Haken, lösst er aus und der Fisch hängt 10cm hinter dem Blinker und somit auch hinter dem zweiten Drilling. 
Greift der hintere Haken löst sich der Erste ebenfalls und läuft völlig ohne Zug mit(dabei kann er sich aber von aussen in den Fisch haken, aber ohne Zug!).

http://www.bursell.dk/artikler/saltwater/release-rig-seatrout-spin.pdf


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Also ich würde ja zu gern mal sehen, wie ne Forelle oder ein Dorsch den großen Einzelhaken ins Hirn kriegt, und sei der Fisch auch recht klein!! 

Aber macht mal...ich bleib bei meinen 3/0 Einzelhaken und fische weiter wie bisher mit einer niedrigen, tolerierbaren Aussteigerquote und nur leicht verletzten untermaßigen, die bisher alle munter weiter schwammen und die auch alle gut abzuhaken waren.

Das Problem bei kleinen Drillingen ist, daß oftmals mehr als ein Schenkel sitzt und man dann endlos am Fisch operieren muss.


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das Problem bei kleinen Drillingen ist, daß oftmals mehr als ein Schenkel sitzt und man dann endlos am Fisch operieren muss.



DAS sehe ich genauso. Fische seit Ewigkeiten mit Einzelhaken (Gr 1/0). 1X wurde eine kleine Mefo fast das Auge durchstochen - ansonsten konnte ich immer die Fische sehr gut im Wasser vom Haken befreien. Ich glaube so ein 'Loch' wächst auch wieder zu 

Habe die Montage damals auch in der Zeitschrift gesehen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, wenns blöd läuft, zwei Drillinge herausoperieren zu müssen wird mir schlecht. Einfach nur gruselig....


----------



## skally

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken beides kann doch in sehr ungünstigen Situationen den Fisch übermäßig verwunden.

Doch finde ich dabei, ist es ein entscheidener Unterschied ist ob ein Hakendraht ungünstig greifen könnte, oder bis zu sechs!

Auch kann bei einzelhaken, wenn dann nur ein draht ausschlitzen, maulspalte einreißen etc. Logischerweise nicht so ein schaden enstehen wie bei zwei drähten, oder mehr.

Kleine drillinge beim kräftigen Fisch rauszufummeln der vielleicht wieder releast werden soll. Ist einfach stress für beide anwesenden! Vorallem wenn der Fisch nicht wirklich ausgepowert sein sollte. Einfaches abhaken im Wasser wird schwieriger.

Neyney für mich eindeutig zuviele Nachteile son drilling bei der schön Forelle!:m

Beste Grüße

P.s Gestern Abend in die Kieler Bucht noch paar Wurf gemacht. Wieder nüscht.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



skally schrieb:


> Kleine drillinge beim kräftigen Fisch rauszufummeln der vielleicht wieder releast werden soll.



Genau das ist es nämlich. Kleine Fische sind naturgemäß sehr schnell gelandet, also nicht ausgedrillt. Und es ist ein gewaltiger Akt, dann zwei Flunken ausm zappelnden Minifisch zu operieren, ohne ihn zu verletzen...nen Einzelhaken kann man zu 90% problemlos lösen.


----------



## skally

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Ja aber auch der 50+ absteiger/braune kann noch soviel rabatz machen das man garnicht in ruhe den drilling zu fassen kriegt. Also mein es gilt halt nicht nur für grönies. 

Würd ja lautstark lachen wenn sich jemand son drilling selber reinhaut beim rausfummeln.
Klingt zwar bissel doof, aber selbst schuld...


Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Leute, Leute:
Macht doch einen eigenen Thread für das Thema Hakensysteme etc..

Sollte das nicht ein Thread für FÄNGE von Meerforellen 2014 sein?


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



skally schrieb:


> Ja aber auch der 50+ absteiger/braune kann noch soviel rabatz machen das man garnicht in ruhe den drilling zu fassen kriegt. Also mein es gilt halt nicht nur für grönies.
> 
> Würd ja lautstark lachen wenn sich jemand son drilling selber reinhaut beim rausfummeln.
> Klingt zwar bissel doof, aber selbst schuld...
> 
> 
> Grüße


Hi,

klar kann mal passieren.Aber ich habe echt selten Mefos gehabt wo ich noch mit Drilling gefischt habe die ich schwer vom Haken lösen konnte.Ist bei mir zumindest doch eher selten gewesen das sich die Mefo den Drilling soweit reingeballert hat das ich sie nicht schnell vom Haken lösen konnte.Ist das bei euch echt so oft der Fall?Also bie mir warn das eher Einzelfälle und alles andere als die Regel.Habe da selten Probleme gehabt früher.


----------



## la seebäär

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

grüße aus MV #h#h67cm gewicht unbekannt
und einzelhaken!! sicher im winkel:vik:


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Schöner Klopper! PETRI!


----------



## piggy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri la seebäär,

schöner Fisch. Kann es sein, dass wir uns am Sonntagmorgen gesehen haben?

Beste Grüße
Piggy


----------



## skally

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

petri! :m

grüße


----------



## la seebäär

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



piggy schrieb:


> Petri la seebäär,
> 
> schöner Fisch. Kann es sein, dass wir uns am Sonntagmorgen gesehen haben?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Piggy




nein sonntags habe ich angelverbot, darf nur in der woche#qaber fünf tage sind ja auch genug:m 
habe noch einen monat urlaub also kann da noch was gehen
schöne grüße#h


----------



## piggy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



la seebäär schrieb:


> nein sonntags habe ich angelverbot, darf nur in der woche#qaber fünf tage sind ja auch genug:m



Vor allem ist es unter der Woche doch schön ruhig am Strand.



la seebäär schrieb:


> habe noch einen monat urlaub also kann da noch was gehen
> schöne grüße#h



Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass die Wassertemperatur noch in dem aktuell annehmbaren Bereich bleibt. Ist für Fisch und Angler doch wesentlich angenehmer.

Noch viel Erfolg
Piggy


----------



## la seebäär

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

na das mit dem wetter .... dem kann ich nicht zustimmen bei dem ententeich und dem klaren wasser momentan geht echt nicht viel, wenn ich da an letztes jahr denke das war spitze#6
schön aufgewühltes wasser und ordentlich welle da lief das mit den fischen aber dieses jahr:cnur tittenglattes wasser und jeder fisch ist hart erarbeitet....

aber da denkt jeder anders drüber...

also petrie heil und dicke fische#h#h


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Hallo wollte euch heute meinen super Fang zeigen.
Gefangen 13 Uhr 
auf Sbiro und Fliege,Wind Südwest,
Wismarbucht.
57cm und 2 kg ein Prachtfisch.
Die Kontrolleure unser Freund und Helfer waren natürlich auch gleich da um dieses Prachtexemplar zu bewundern
Mefo oder Steelhead?
 Ich bin mir bischen unsicher.Ich tendiere zu weiblichen Steelhead durch die Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse.Was sagt ihr dazu?





[/IMG]


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Noch in Nachtrag vom letzten Freitag. 2 Stellen angefahren am Nachmittag, keinen Zupfer #c

@ Fischmeck: Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse, damit ist eigtl. alles klar. Mopskopf ;-)
Auch der Körperbau deutet eher auf eine Regenbogenforelle hin.

Freitag ist wieder "Angriffstag" :vik:


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

HaHa ok dann Mopskopf Höre ich das erste mal.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri zur Steelhead#6.Aber ob Weiblich oder Männlich ist egal die haben immer Punkte auf der Flosse.Bei meinem ersten Salmoniden an der Küste was auch ein Steelhead war wusste ich auch nicht so recht ob das nun eine Mefo ist oder nicht.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

@ Fischmeck
petri zum blitzblanken regenbogner, klasse fisch.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Das ja mal ne hübsche toller fisch PETRI morgen mal sehen was geht :g


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



la seebäär schrieb:


> grüße aus MV #h#h67cm gewicht unbekannt
> und einzelhaken!! sicher im winkel:vik:



sowas wollen wir sehen und lesen,klasse Teil#h


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri Leute!

Die Regenbogenforelle sieht ja schon ganz gut aus. Flossen wieder heil. Nur ist die schöne Färbung wieder weg.

Hatte die etwas im Magen drin?

Und nun nach den 2 Bildern bitte wieder 3 Seiten OT!

Same procedure as every Thread! :m


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Petri zur Steelhead#6.Aber ob Weiblich oder Männlich ist egal die haben immer Punkte auf der Flosse.



Es ging mir um die Kopfform.Er ist ja klein und bullig.Es gibt ja auch Steelheads die eine längere Kopfform haben.Genauso das Maul .Hab gerade nochmal im Mülleimer gekuckt.Oberkiefer länger als Unterkiefer.#c Ist doch komisch.Na ist egal .Wer weiß wo die ausgebrochen ist


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wo sie ausgebrochen ist steht auf dem kleinen Stück Stoff, der im Ohr angenäht ist.


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



la seebäär schrieb:


> grüße aus MV #h#h67cm gewicht unbekannt
> und einzelhaken!! sicher im winkel:vik:



Petri das ist mal ein schöner Fang zum Jahresbeginn.Mal schauen wer als erstes die 67 knackt:m


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wo sie ausgebrochen ist steht auf dem kleinen Stück Stoff, der im Ohr angenäht ist.



Du willst wohl heute noch die 3 Seiten OT vollkriegen.Haha


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri männers, tolle mefo und gar nicht soo hässliche refo
Aber warum werden die so oft als steelhead bezeichnet?
Diese entschlüpften viecher haben doch mit ner steelhead soviel zu tun wie n lachs mit`m seelachs...

Würde trotzdem gerne mal so`n teil erwischen:k


----------



## la seebäär

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Super schöne Refo:lsonst sehen die doch eigentlich immer so zerfetzt aus?? habe so eine noch nie erwischt#d...aber was nicht ist wird noch werden:q#6...
petrie an alle


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Na das ist doch mal ein Ding! Die Montage hing am Sonntag noch bei mir an der Rute und jetzt taucht sie hier schon gleich wieder auf..:k..und sorgt gleich für eine umfassende Kompetenzoffenbarung sämtlicher offensichtlich sehr tief in der Materie steckender Menber....


@Andre´: aber die als Springer montierte PM ist doch für dich bestimmt noch zu gebrauchen..die hat schon einige Fische gebracht..zuletzt 2 Fische genau am Fundort, direkt bevor die Montage abgerissen ist...Ein Kelt von Mitte 50 und n Gröni, welche beide völlig unversehrt nach komplett  komplikationslosem Hakenlösen sofort weiter gepaddelt sind...musst also nicht alles voll kotzen...

Ach ja: Könnte ich den Wobbler vielleicht wieder bekommen..? Der ist handgemacht und viel zu fängig und sollte deswegen lieber nur von seinem Schöpfer verwendet werden........pack ihn einfach in die Watjacke, ich seh Dich ja oft genug am Strand...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

@Fischmeck  Petri Steil,bei 5m wassertiefe und im Winter mit schwimmenden Sbiro,hät ich nicht gedacht,das die schöne Refo,da so ranpfeffert :m


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wo sie ausgebrochen ist steht auf dem kleinen Stück Stoff, der im Ohr angenäht ist.


Es gibt auch wild lebende und in der Ostsee aufgewachsene refos|znaika:


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wat??? Wo gibts in der Ostsee wildlebende Refos nicht aus Besatz/ Ausbruch? Dafür hätte ich gern einen Beleg...


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Das würd mich jetzt aber auch interessieren, ich dachte die kommen natürlich nur in Amiland vor?


----------



## hovifan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

... und im Russkiland ganz im Osten ...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wat??? Wo gibts in der Ostsee wildlebende Refos nicht aus Besatz/ Ausbruch? Dafür hätte ich gern einen Beleg...




nunja, dass die in der ostsee lebenden regenbogenforellen sich gut anpassen können ist mit dem letzten fang belegbar, 
ich weiss aus erfahrung, dass sie laich ausbilden und auch versuchen aufzusteigen, aber das sie sich tatsächlich fortpflanzen und der nachwuchs überlebensfähig ist halte ich auf grund der überzüchtung für nicht wahrscheinlich, 
aber wie heisst es so schön: die natur findet einen weg...

@  martyin84
es fehlt halt nur der beweiss


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wat??? Wo gibts in der Ostsee wildlebende Refos nicht aus Besatz/ Ausbruch? Dafür hätte ich gern einen Beleg...



Einen eindeutigen Beleg hab ich nicht,nur einen Bericht aus Dänemark und Schweden,,
Kommen die ´Refos´ nun aus den Zuchtanlagen raus und finden den Weg in  Laichgewässer, so haben Beobachtungen gezeigt, daß  sich Weibchen  vermehrt mit diesen "stärkeren" 
Mefo Männchen kreuzen. |znaika:
Also fertig ist der Hybrid aus Mefo und Refo:m
Bitte nicht an meiner Klugheit zweifeln


----------



## Astarod

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute mit nem Kumpel das 2.te mal los gewesen und wir konnten insgesammt 5 Mefos überlisten!
3 schwimmen wieder
Das war die größte mit 49cm.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Hast du da n text zu???
Würde mich sehr interessieren!!!
Die infos die ich habe sagen, dass einige refos aufsteigen, aber entweder mit verhärtetem rogen, oder die fische verpilzen so stark, dass sie daran szerben...
Von hybriden mefo-refo habe ich noch nicht gehört, wäre ja auch furchtbar amgesichts der tonnen an refos in der ostsee#t...

Petri!


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

kann mir nicht vorstellen das regenbogner gezielt aufsteigen! 

habe einmal gelesen das mefos die als jungfisch auf offener see ausgesetzt wurden, als diese laichfähig wurden, eingegangen sind weil sie nicht wussten wohin sie aufsteigen sollten und die hormone verückt gespielt haben.

wie sollte das denn bei refos sein die irgendwo ausgebüchst sind?

gruß kunde


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Glaube auch nicht daran.Ich denke eher das halt nicht jeder Fisch der aus einer Aquaklultur geflüchtet ist kaputte Flossen hat.Oder sie sind schon länger in der Ostsee und haben sich halt langsam erholt und die Flossen sind nachgewachsen.Hatte auch schon einige Steelheads die wie aus dem Bilderbuch aussahen.Denke nicht das das alles wildlebende Fische warn.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Glªss|EYEs schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ein Ding! Die Montage hing am Sonntag noch bei mir an der Rute und jetzt taucht sie hier schon gleich wieder auf..:k..und sorgt gleich für eine umfassende Kompetenzoffenbarung sämtlicher offensichtlich sehr tief in der Materie steckender Menber....
> 
> 
> @Andre´: aber die als Springer montierte PM ist doch für dich bestimmt noch zu gebrauchen..die hat schon einige Fische gebracht..zuletzt 2 Fische genau am Fundort, direkt bevor die Montage abgerissen ist...Ein Kelt von Mitte 50 und n Gröni, welche beide völlig unversehrt nach komplett  komplikationslosem Hakenlösen sofort weiter gepaddelt sind...musst also nicht alles voll kotzen...
> 
> Ach ja: Könnte ich den Wobbler vielleicht wieder bekommen..? Der ist handgemacht und viel zu fängig und sollte deswegen lieber nur von seinem Schöpfer verwendet werden........pack ihn einfach in die Watjacke, ich seh Dich ja oft genug am Strand...


Hi,

wieso fischt du nicht gleich mit einem Heringspaternoster vor dem Wobbler?Und am besten 3 Drillinge an den Wobbler es könnte ja mal ein Fisch aussteigen#d.Sorry aber wer so fischt ist einfach nur fischgeil und hat wenig Interesse daran das man bestimmte Fische schonend zurücksetzen kann.Nur weil einmal nichts passiert ist das sagt garnichts.Auf Dauer geht das mit so einer Montage ganz sicher nicht gut.


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

|bigeyes  ... "irgendwo ausgebüchst"?

 Wo sollen denn die Netzanlagen sein, die jetzt für den Refo-Segen gesorgt haben? Dänemark schon klar, aber doch eher im Süß- oder Brackwasser?
 Trotzdem erstaunt mich die Anpassungsfähigkeit an das Salzwasser und dass sie wohl auch gut Nahrung aufnehmen...:q

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

http://www.sn.dk/kalundborg/ministerium-bremser-musholm-lax/artikel/296505


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



observer schrieb:


> Von hybriden mefo-refo habe ich noch nicht gehört, wäre ja auch furchtbar amgesichts der tonnen an refos in der ostsee#t



Halte ich auch für Unsinn, dann müßte es ja auch in jedem zweiten Bach Regenbogen-Bachforellenhybriden geben.
Gruß


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Hybriden sind (meines Wissens) nicht möglich! Bzw. es wäre schon eine ziemliche "Meisterleistung" (ein anderes Wort fiel mir nicht ein, ich fänds doof) da eine Kreuzung hin zu bekommen. Die Bachforelle/Meerforelle/Seeforelle ist alles Salmo trutta (spec.) und die Regenbogenforellen sind Oncorhynchus mykiss. Also wäre das quasi wie ne Kreuzung aus Schimpanse und Mensch... (wobei andere Hybriden durchaus vorhanden sind...)


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Finde das Thema auch interessant. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand alles Zuchtfische, die irgendwann mal irgendwo freigesetzt worden sind....wenn ihr mal ne schöne Refo aus der Ostsee sehen wollt, bitte: 


Ende April auf Mön....lt. Aussage eines Locals dort sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang. Ich vermute hier einen Satzfisch aus Süßwasser, der vermutlich vor 2-4 Jahren in die Ostsee ausvagabundiert ist.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Der sieht echt schick aus vorallem das große Maul gefällt mit sehr.Aber irgendwie ganz schön farbig wenn der schon so lange in der Ostsee gelebt haben soll?Obwohl das ja auch nur reine Theorie ist so genau weiss das ja keiner wie lange die schon im Meer leben.


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

#h ...Allrounder27, danke für den Link.
  (tw. lustig zwar in der Übersetzung, aber ok.)

 Da steht alles drin, was man dazu wissen muss. Auch, dass diese Fische degeneriert sind, fast ausschliesslich weibliche Tiere und sich nicht reproduzieren.
 Zumal das auch nicht die erste Massen-Flucht gewesen ist und eben insbesondere die dänischen Sportfischer sich über gute Refo-Fänge freuen können.
 ...."die Fische haben nicht gelernt, natürliche Nahrung aufzunehmen....." : d.h., man könnte es ja mal mit Paste oder Bienenmaden versuchen :m

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wie schon geschrieben, die Regenbogner hatten alle leere Mägen. Von daher ist *jetzt* die Gelegenheit, davon welche zu fangen und auch zu verwerten. Ob man mit Grundangel und Paste losgeht, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Nützt ja auch nichts, wenn viele von den Fischen in kürze verhungern und somit eine Menge Ressourcen unnötig verschwendet worden sind.

Mal von den evtl. negativen Auswirkungen abgesehen, wenn einige von den Regenbognern doch noch durchkommen sollten.

Fakt ist jedenfalls, das einige der ach so edlen Mefoangler, welche natürlich den Küstenknigge ausgedruckt unter dem Bettkissen haben und gerne über FoPu Angler herziehen, alles an Anstand und Respekt anderen Anglern gegenüber vergessen, wenn es an der Oberfläche spackelt.

Von daher kommt auf ein paar Wasserkugeln zwischen den Fusselschmeissern auch nicht mehr an, die Stimmung ist bereits am kippen.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Ich glaube nicht das die verhungern.Die werden sich schon natürliche Nahrung schnappen.Im Forellenpuff fangen die Leute ja auch Refos mit Köfis,Würmern,Heuschrecken etc..Und wenn die auf Blinker und Fliegen beißen wieso sollten sie dann keine natürliche Nahrung im Meer aufnehmen?Macht für mich keinen Sinn das sie im Meer keine natürliche Nahrung aufnehmen und verhungern.Und wegen dem leeren Magen.Haben deine Mefos immer was im Magen drin?Also meine nicht.Also ich glaube da nicht dran habe auch noch nie einen toten Steelhead am Strand liegen sehen oder von welchen gehört.Und bei der Anzahl an Fischen die nicht nur jetzt ausgebüxt sind sollten davon ja öfters welche angespült werden wenn die alle verhungern.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Off Topic: Da hier von Zeit zu Zeit mal die Stimmung am kippen ist: http://dreizehnsieben.blog.de/2014/01/06/einfach-ab-ueberreagieren-17561087/


----------



## hovifan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

@ ajotas

Feines Tier! Da kann man den Namen Steelhead schon mal bemühen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Gestern ein NACHLÄUFER und 2 verkackt 
morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Die verhungern nicht. Ich habe schon einige davon erwischt und manche hatten die Plauze mächtig voll. Die letzte habe ich vom Boot aus gefangen und die hat mir nach der Landung erstmal eine Portion Sandaale in's Boot gekotzt. Also keine Sorge, von denen werden wir noch ne Weile was haben.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Findling schrieb:


> Also keine Sorge, von denen werden wir noch ne Weile was haben.


Gab ja auch vorher schon mehr als genug davon.Steelhead war vor Jahren mein erster Salmonid Fisch und habe mittlerweile schon einige gefangen also davon gab und wird es immer welche geben.Nur ob meine was im Magen hatten kann ich garnicht sagen da achte ich meist nicht wirklich drauf ausser da ist ordentlich was drin.


----------



## MWK

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wenn alle Regenbogenforellen die in freie Wildbahn gelangen verhungern würden, könnte man wohl an den meisten Gewässern Deutschlands regelmäßig tote ReFos finden, schließlich sind diese der wohl häufigste Besatzfisch. Die Biester sind einfach sehr blöd und sind sich keiner Gefahr bewusst und so dürfte die Schwemme schon sukzessive  Frassfeinden und Anglern zum Opfer fallen...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Nicht jeder tote Fisch treibt auf. Und besetze mal 100 Großforellen in einem See und wunder dich, das da nach einigen Monaten keine mehr drin sind, obwohl nur 30 gefangen wurden.

Die aktuellen Regenbogner kommen aus der Mastzucht, sind also bequeme Kalorienreiche Nahrungszufuhr gewöhnt. Hingegen sind sie keine natürliche Nahrung gewöhnt und alle Regenbogner hatten leere Mägen.

Die sind also zur Zeit auf Crashdiät und wenn sie nicht baldigst das ganz große Fressen anfangen, was soll denn dann passieren, ausser das viele sterben?


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder tote Fisch treibt auf. Und besetze mal 100 Großforellen in einem See und wunder dich, das da nach einigen Monaten keine mehr drin sind, obwohl nur 30 gefangen wurden.
> 
> Die aktuellen Regenbogner kommen aus der Mastzucht, sind also bequeme Kalorienreiche Nahrungszufuhr gewöhnt. Hingegen sind sie keine natürliche Nahrung gewöhnt und alle Regenbogner hatten leere Mägen.
> 
> Die sind also zur Zeit auf Crashdiät und wenn sie nicht baldigst das ganz große Fressen anfangen, was soll denn dann passieren, ausser das viele sterben?


Wie gesagt wieso sollten sie dann im Forellenpuff oder in anderen Seen wo sie besetzt wurden auf Würmer,Köfis,Heuschrecken etc. reagieren und diese fressen?Und im Meer beißen sie ja auch auf Blinker und Fliege.Aber natürliche Nahrung nehmen sie dort nicht auf?Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.Und wie viele Steelheads hattest du denn schon wenn ich mal fragen darf?Nur weil paar nichts im Magen hatten das sagt doch garnichts aus.Mefos und alle anderen Fischarten haben auch nicht immer was im Magen und die verhungern ja auch nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Die Fische, welche beissen werden wohl auch zum großen Teil gefangen. Es verbleiben aber auch eine nicht geringe Anzahl Fische, welche die Umstellung von Mastzucht auf natürliche Nahrung nicht schaffen.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Fische, welche beissen werden wohl auch  zum großen Teil gefangen. Es verbleiben aber auch eine nicht geringe  Anzahl Fische, welche die Umstellung von Mastzucht auf natürliche  Nahrung nicht schaffen.


Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf?Nur weil deine bisherigen gefangen Steelheads nichts im Magen hatten oder wie?Falls ja das sagt doch garnichts aus man fängt auch Mefos und jede andere Fischart sehr oft ohne Nahrung im Magen.Und du widerlegst deine These übrigends selber damit|supergri.Wenn einige Steelheads wie du sagst sich nicht umgewöhnen  von Mastzucht auf natürliche Nahrung was ja möglich sein könnte dann doch nicht die Fische die du gefangen hast.Weil die haben dann ja anscheinend den "Jagdtrieb" und würden auch fressen und haben es auch getan auch wenn es nur der Blinker oder die Fliege war.Aber trotzdem hatten die nichts im Magen wie du ja sagst.Damit widersprichst du dir doch selber oder nicht?Weil genau darauf baut deine These doch auf.

Mich interessiert übrigends immer noch wie viele Steelheads du persönlich schon gefangen hast das du so hartnäckig bei dieses These bleibst die für mich echt keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Moin moin,

es mag durchaus sein, dass der ein oder andere Fisch verhungert, bevor er sich an das natürliche Nahrungsangebot gewöhnt hat...aber wie sagt man so schön - der Hunger treibts rein  Denke das ist bei den Fischen nicht anders 

Nachdem im Frühjahr schon einmal tausende Refos in DK ausgebüxt sind habe ich im Sommer gezielt und auf Sicht regelmäßig Refos im Flensburger Hafen gefangen. Die Fische waren zumeist randvoll mit Flohkrebsen - und wenn man nicht eine Fliege von entsprechender Größe und Farbe präsentiert hat, ließen sie sich oft nicht zum Anbiss überreden. Innerhalb weniger Wochen habe ich so gezielt 7 Regenbogenforellen (und eine schöne 50er Mefo) fangen können. Im Jahr davor hatte ich eine richtig dicke Refo, die auch ganz genau auf Kleinstnahrung eingeschossen war. Erst eine kleine Nymphe verführte sie nach 3 Stunden konsequenten Beangelns zum Biss (Ich habe den Fisch die ganze Zeit beobachten können, mal war er wieder einige Minuten verschwunden, dann tauchte er wieder auf...). Jegliche Reizfliegen oder Mefo-Fliegen wurden vehement verweigert. Die werden sich schon an das reichhaltige Kleintierangebot gewöhnen...und hoffentlich noch ein paar Kilo zulegen 

Gruß und Petri vom Grönländer


----------



## Michinew

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Moin zusammen, gestern und heute ging endlich mal was, wenn das Wetter auch Mega schlecht war.

4 Mefo's ca. 37cm, 40cm, 45cm und 48 cm in ca. 2,5 Stunden

Ort: Ostsee in DK

Gruß Michi


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute 
42 und ne 50 winter bleib bloß weg #6


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute mit nem Kumpel losgewesen, hat mal wieder Laune gemacht am Strand.
stürmischer Wind aus West/ Südwest
beim ersten Wurf mit dem rot/schwarzen Blinker ließ sich diese blanke 50er zum Abendessen überreden#6 
noch paar Kleine released..


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

War heute nach der Arbeit auch noch fix ´ne Stunde am Wasser. War stellenweise extrem trübe. Das war auch das einzig bemerkenswerte, sonst wie immer nix :c


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Heute mit nem Kumpel losgewesen, hat mal wieder Laune gemacht am Strand.
> stürmischer Wind aus West/ Südwest
> beim ersten Wurf mit dem rot/schwarzen Blinker ließ sich diese blanke 50er zum Abendessen überreden#6
> noch paar Kleine released..



SORRY die hat nie 50 cm :g


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Äääähhh... wie willst du das erkennen?
Da fehlt der Bezug. Der Sand als Referenzgröße taugt nicht.


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Heute mit nem Kumpel losgewesen, hat mal wieder Laune gemacht am Strand.
> stürmischer Wind aus West/ Südwest
> beim ersten Wurf mit dem rot/schwarzen Blinker ließ sich diese blanke 50er zum Abendessen überreden#6
> noch paar Kleine released..



 Für mich ist das ein kleiner Lachs !!!!#q


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

#h...da gibt´s doch solche Mini-Zollstöcke, da ist die Teilung bei 10 cm.
 Daneben gelegt (Fisch hat 50cm) wären 5 Teile zu sehen. Also könnte man auch so einen Meter-Fisch darstellen!

 Kumpel hat mich mal mit einem 60iger Hecht geknipst, den ich an ausgestreckten Armen vorgehalten habe, dabei aber die Finger versteckt. Geiles Bild! Wat für´n Brummer!

 Davon ab, Petri an alle Glücklichen und die es versucht haben!...


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ein kleiner Lachs !!!!#q


Wenn du das wegen der Flosse meinst je nachdem wie die Flosse ausgebreitet ist sieht das halt manchmal etwas Lachsähnlich aus aber das ist sicher kein Lachs.Oder meinst du wegen der Form?Isn Absteiger der wieder blank geworden ist daher keine top Kondition.Aber wie groß die ist ist anhand dieses Bildes kaum zu erkennen.Glaube ihm das sie 50cm hat.

Petri#6


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Was soll der Scheiss???
Der Fisch ist blank, massig, schön und er hat ihn GEFANGEN !!!

Ich kann die nächsten 3 Monate nur bei uns im Fluss Brassen fangen, oder 500km fahren, hab aber leider die Zeit nicht.

Ich würde mich über so einen Fisch freuen, und ich bin neidisch auf die Jungs, die jeden Tag die Chance haben, ne massige MEFO rauszuzerren, ehrlich.

Meine Frau hat im Oktober ihre erste Massige mit der Fliegenrute gefangen, auch umme 50, sie redet jeden Tag davon und im Frühjahr ist das Ferienhaus auch schon gebucht, also ich ziehe den Hut, vor jedem, der bei diesem Wetter losgeht und was fängt !!!


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> SORRY die hat nie 50 cm :g



Die Mefo hatte genau 50cm,,keine Angst, ich halt mich an das 45er Maß! war gut breitrückig,auf Fotos wirkt das manchmal kaum,nächstes mal fotografier iich sie Hochkant|supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> ......nächstes mal fotografier ist sie Hochkant......



Leg einfach Deine Rute daneben, oder den Kescher, oder.....
dann kommt auch keiner auf komische Ideen.......

Petri auf jeden Fall

Hier mal ein Beispielbild


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Alter, ich wär jetzt so gern da, mit nem blanken Fisch, glaub mal !
Ich fische seit über 20 Jahren an der Küste, wann immer es geht, ich habe viele Fische gefangen und natürlich auch verloren!
Aber jede Gefangene Mefo ist was Besonderes, und deshalb lass Dich nicht ärgern, sei stolz und freu Dich über Deinen Fang, auch wenn andere ihn madig machen.

Du solltest die Augen meiner Frau sehen, wenn Sie von Ihrem Fisch spricht, weisste bescheid !?!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> SORRY die hat nie 50 cm :g


sei froh das ich kein mod bin. klugsch....r. #d|uhoh:


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

#h Nun schalte mal nen Gang runter und bring mal nix in Gange! Das ging hier alles freundschaftlich zu und so soll´s auch bleiben! Hier soll keiner madig gemacht werden und jeder der Schreiberlinge ist für sich im Kopf mehr oder weniger Fisch-verseucht! 
 Da kommt manchmal auch was falsch rüber. Allerdings gibt es auch Ausfälligkeiten und Provokationen, die aber sofort... von ganz oben unterbunden und ausgemerzt werden!|krach: :m

 Und schließlich wartet doch jeder auf den nächsten, richtigen RUCK!

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h...da gibt´s doch solche Mini-Zollstöcke, da ist die Teilung bei 10 cm.
> Daneben gelegt (Fisch hat 50cm) wären 5 Teile zu sehen. Also könnte man auch so einen Meter-Fisch darstellen!


 
Jupp Jörg, hast Recht....... ich kenne aber auch eine 3cm lange Marlboro-Schachtel, die man da neben dem Fisch zum Ablichten legen könnte 
Nichts für Ungut, Petri an den Fänger!!! #6

(Aber es sind doch immer wieder die selben "Angelkameraden", die wegen Bildern die Fänger anp........... und sich wundern, wenn keiner mehr Pics postet ........#d#d#d)....... einfach mal den Rand halten und sich mit dem Fänger freuen...... das wäre doch mal was #c|rolleyes


----------



## GeorgeB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri zu dem Fisch. #6

Und danke für das Bild, Dorschdiggler. Wenn man sich darauf nämlich die Rute weg denkt, wirkt der Fisch auch sehr viel kleiner als er ist. 

Ungeschickt fotografiert wirken große Fische kleiner, während eine 45er, geschickt vom Körper weg gehalten, wirkt wie ein Riese. Wissen wir doch alle.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Gut, dass ihr den Weg wieder gekriegt habt und der Mod (guck, da bin ich schon) nicht noch noch eingreifen muss..

Danke.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

heute gab es kleines silber auf nen rotkupfernen snurrebassen.
mein kumpel hatte ne fette untermaßige, 
badet alles wieder...


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Wenn du das wegen der Flosse meinst je nachdem wie die Flosse ausgebreitet ist sieht das halt manchmal etwas Lachsähnlich aus aber das ist sicher kein Lachs.Oder meinst du wegen der Form?Isn Absteiger der wieder blank geworden ist daher keine top Kondition.Aber wie groß die ist ist anhand dieses Bildes kaum zu erkennen.Glaube ihm das sie 50cm hat.
> 
> Petri#6



Ich möchte niemanden angreifen, ich habe selber Probleme die Fische, am Strand, schnell zu unterscheiden. Die angewachsene Afterflosse und die dunkle Fettflosse ohne punkte ließen mich auf die Vermutung kommen.


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

@olafspyder

Hallo Olaf, herzlichen Glückwunsch an deine Frau zum ersten Fliegenfisch von Matthias und (ungefragt) André aus Baring. Ich glaub Dir gerne das sie "schwebt", die erste Fliegentrutte ist immer was besonderes. Ich hatte ihr mal eine meiner Ruten zum probieren auf "links" umgebaut und freue mich das sie nicht aufgegeben hat.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Fred1987

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Ich war heute auch los mit Freunden von 14.30-17.30. Bis 16h ging gar nichts, dann haben meine Freunde etliche Köhler gefangen, ich hatte immernoch kein Biss. Gegen 16.45h spürte ich dann auch endlich den 1. Biss, den ich aber eher gelangweilt entgegennahm, weil ich auch an einen Köhler dachte. Als ich dann nach kurzer Zeit beim ersten Sprung eine Meerforelle erkennen konnte, hat sich das Blatt schnell gewendet. Sie hat richtig gut gekämpft und ist mehrmals so durch die Lüfte gesprungen, dass ich jedes Mal Angst hatte, sie löst sich vom Köder. Nach ca. 4 Minuten landete sie zum Glück im Kescher und somit habe ich heute auch meinen 1. Fisch des Jahres gefangen 

56cm
Köder: Hansen Lotus 22g (pink/weiß)

Leider ein Küchenfoto, weil die Bilder draußen noch unschärfer sind, als das hier (dank ans iPhone):


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri zum Fisch!

Mich wundert nur, das viele so lange drillen? Ich angel leichtes Geschirr, aber Forellen der Größe kurbel ich ein, dann spackelt sie nochmal vorm Kescher und dann ist sie drin -_-


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

 fred hast den HERD schon angehabt  geiler fetter fisch 
glückwunsch dazu #h


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> geiler fetter fisch
> glückwunsch dazu #h



jop, da schließe ich mich an und zum Geburtstag läßt Du Dir mal 'nen Fotokasten schenken  .

*PETRI !*


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Auch von mir ein "Petri Heil" zu den Fischen. #6
Und das i-Phone macht solch besch.... Bilder!? |uhoh:
Ich habe keins, will auch keins, aber dachte immer , dass die Dinger der Renner sind! #c
Ein ordentlicher Fotoknipser ist jedenfalls die bessere Wahl um Bilder zu machen. Dafür sind die Dinger ja auch gemacht. #6
Die Anschaffung lohnt sich, wenn man gerne (Fang)- Fotos schießt. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri zur schönen Mefo.
Ich dachte bisher auch immer, dass gerade das iphone die besten Handybilder macht|kopfkrat


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein "Petri Heil" zu den Fischen. #6
> Und das i-Phone macht solch besch.... Bilder!? |uhoh:
> Ich habe keins, will auch keins, aber dachte immer , dass die Dinger der Renner sind! #c
> Ein ordentlicher Fotoknipser ist jedenfalls die bessere Wahl um Bilder zu machen. Dafür sind die Dinger ja auch gemacht. #6
> Die Anschaffung lohnt sich, wenn man gerne (Fang)- Fotos schießt. #6
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   #h



man nehme Xperia Z1 darf sogar mal ins Wasser fallen#h


----------



## la seebäär

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

auch von mir petrie...perfekte ofengröße:m


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Ist das nicht ne Brasse? Ich meine wegen der Schuppen...


Petri allen Fängern und ich zolle meinen tiefen Respekt!


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



zame schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> leider habe ich heute zwei Meforuten nach dem fischen auf Fehmarn in WMD vergessen.
> Der ein oder andere Angler wird bestimmt nachvollziehen können wie ich mich fühle. Die Ruten haben für mich neben dem realen auch einen sehr hohen ideellen Wert und ich hängen sehr an ihnen.
> 
> Als ich heute den Strand nach einem Schneidertag verlassen habe, hatte ich die Ruten leider noch ans Auto gelehnt und nicht wie gedacht sicher im Kofferraum verstaut.
> Zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt waren noch drei weitere Angler am Platz und ich hoffe darauf, dass die Finder sich hier melden.
> 
> Natürlich zähle ich gerne auch einen Finderlohn.
> Bitte meldet euch kurz bei mir, ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> Und für alle die jetzt zum Strand fahren wollen um zu suchen, ich war schon da und habe vergebens gesucht.



Moin, hast du dein Zeug wieder bekommen ???


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

War heute mit belly in wh aber leider schneider.


----------



## la seebäär

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

petrie an alle aus MV#h#h

bei uns ist es auch schön
Heute zur blauen Stunde 13-16uhr 64&69cm


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Fettes Petri!!!! Die sind ja der Hammer! 
Ich versuch's seit einer Woche mit der neuen rute, wie verhext seit dem nix mehr #d#c


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Großes Petri #6

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus!#r


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri! Das sind ja mal zwei richtig gute Fische in klasse Kondition!


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

netz oder boot:q


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute Rügen zu zweit vom Belly, Forellen gesehen aber die wollten nicht, dafür blieben dann noch je drei Leoparden hängen.


----------



## hpp1263

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri Heil schöne Fische sehen klasse aus .


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Nachtrag von 14.1 
13-16Uhr 
Lübecker Bucht 
Holz+Blech
Fänge : Null
Kontakte: Null
Bewegung an der Oberfläche : s.o
Tl an euch


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Lepi schrieb:


> Heute Rügen zu zweit vom Belly, Forellen gesehen aber die wollten nicht, dafür blieben dann noch je drei Leoparden hängen.



Rügen...?#h


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Rügen...?#h



Klar#6

Heute OSTSEE: für mich drei Nachläufer|gr:, Daxy hatte nen Biss genau unter der Rutenspitze und konnte nicht verwandeln. Zwei (einer untermaßig, der andere Mitte-Anfang 50) Fische gingen auf nen anderen Kumpel, der sich evtl. selber noch zu Wort meldet. Der andere Schwerenöter, welcher etwas später kam, verblieb nach unserer Abreise noch im Wasser. Keine Ahnung ob da noch was lief#c.


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute gabs n kleinen Sileberbarren. 53cm und 1400gr


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri zum schönen Ostseesilber.
Ich hoffe, dass ich am nächsten Wochenende auch mal wieder loskomme.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



vigorous schrieb:


> Heute gabs n kleinen Sileberbarren. 53cm und 1400gr



Petri,schöner Fisch
und das bei Ostwind#6


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Petri Dank!
Ich war auch 4 stunden im Wasser :q
Aber die neue Rute musste endlich mal Fisch nach Hause  bringen  :l


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Heute in OH:

8 Stunden Fischen und 1 Grönländer von 42 cm. Sonst kein Kontakt.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Ich wollte mich Samstag mal wieder auf den weiten Weg gen Küste machen und die Meefos ärgern. Aber es scheint ja momentan nix raus zu kommen. Oder täusche ich mich! Verfluchtes Wetter...


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Kommt immer was raus und nicht jeder postet das im Internet zum glück.So darf man beim Mefoanglen nicht denken finde ich.Nicht jeder Tag ist auch ein Fangtag egal wann und die Chance besteht immer.Sich nur auf das zu verlassen was man im Internet liest ist doch doof und langweilig.Tun leider viel zu viele und geiern dann den Fangmeldungen hinterher.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Mit einer Entfernung von über 400km zur Küste ist leider geiern das einzige was mein Fieber heilen kann, bzw. es ist mein Methadon. Wir fahren meist um 3:30Uhr los, fangen zum Sonnenaufgang an zu fischen und steigen im Dunkeln wieder ins Auto und fahren gen Heimat. Bei einer solchen Aktion überlege ich mir das zweimal ob ich hoch fahre wenn die Chancen schlecht stehen... Ich verlasse mich da meist auf die Analyse der Theorie (Windfinder, DWD, Anglerboard etc.) und meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung das hilft einem wenn man bei -3°C im Wasser steht. Man mag mir Glück nach sagen, aber wir waren seit Beginn des Meefo-Infekts ca. 30 Tage oben an der Küste und sind nur einmal Schneider gewesen (wobei wir immer mit 2-4 Leuten hoch fahren und auch eine 35cm Trutte den Tag entschneidert...).


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, wird hier aber wohl am meisten gelesen 
Staberhuk/Fehmarn (neben der BW Station)gibt es aktuell keine Parkmöglichkeit!


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wat is denn Knickpflege ???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Vereinfacht gesagt, werden da die hecken, sträucher etc. Gestutzt. Ein "knick" ist ein trieb der letzten wachstumsperiode. Damit die hecken immer schön dicht Zuwachsen und als vogelschutz oder windschutz fungieren können, werden sie halt immer gepflege..."knickpflege" halt. ^^


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

der knick ist die baumreihe auf dem bild


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Mit einer Entfernung von über 400km zur Küste ist leider geiern das einzige was mein Fieber heilen kann, bzw. es ist mein Methadon. Wir fahren meist um 3:30Uhr los, fangen zum Sonnenaufgang an zu fischen und steigen im Dunkeln wieder ins Auto und fahren gen Heimat. Bei einer solchen Aktion überlege ich mir das zweimal ob ich hoch fahre wenn die Chancen schlecht stehen... Ich verlasse mich da meist auf die Analyse der Theorie (Windfinder, DWD, Anglerboard etc.) und meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung das hilft einem wenn man bei -3°C im Wasser steht. Man mag mir Glück nach sagen, aber wir waren seit Beginn des Meefo-Infekts ca. 30 Tage oben an der Küste und sind nur einmal Schneider gewesen (wobei wir immer mit 2-4 Leuten hoch fahren und auch eine 35cm Trutte den Tag entschneidert...).


hallo bleib mal zuhause durch den wetter umschwung wird bestimmt nicht viel gehen kleine fängt mann immer #6
aber so eine tour die du machen muß 
würde ich machen wenn es wieder richtig los geht #6


----------



## outang

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=knickpflege


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Na da hab ich hier ja mal was gelernt, hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört. Danke Jungs !!!


----------



## woern1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Oh mein Gott, ich glaub da bricht eine Welt zusammen, weil der PP gesperrt ist.
Grad heute und gestern und vorgestern  wollte ich bei den doch sehr idealen Bedingungen da *hin *und die dicken Fische vor Staberhuk rausziehen|rolleyes|supergri|supergri#::a

Tl

werner


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

@ woern1
Höre ich da Ironie in deiner Stimme |kopfkrat :q
Gegen ein (völlig überzogenes) Entgeld könnte ich dir dort einen bewachten Parkplatz vermittel :vik:


----------



## woern1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Hm, ich glaub bei deinem Angebot: Hat die Sache etwa einen Haken?!

TL

werner


----------



## Exilharzer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Moin moin... mal ne Frage... bin neu hier im forum und neu in Rostock und will morgen unbedingt mal wieder angeln. Wollte es trotz der arktischen Temperaturen auf Mefo wagen... wo würdet ihr hinfahren? Bzw. bräuchte ich glaub ich ne wegbeschreibung für eure Tipps zwecks Anfahrt und parkmöglichkeiten... War hier nämlich noch nie angeln und wollte die Zeit in der kältehölle nich unbedingt mit langer wanderschaft verbringen. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust mit mir zusammen zu angeln. Könnte den ein oder anderen Tipp bestimmt noch gebrauchen...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

...mefofänge...
die frage in der rostocker kurve reicht...


----------



## heinerkl

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



observer schrieb:


> ...mefofänge...
> die frage in der rostocker kurve reicht...



Nimm Dich mal besser ein bisschen zurück!!!
Erstens bist Du kein Mod, 
und zweitens kann der Junge fragen, wo er will. 
Kann doch sein, dass er mal nach SH will und da Mefos angeln.
Wer bist Du denn, dass Du ihm das vorschreibst, wo er seine Fragen zu stellen hat?????

Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Und los gehts wieder! 


Ich stimme da mit heinerkl überein. Jeder kann fragen wo er will und auch Antworten...


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Was machen denn die fänge so ???


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Danke Timo, dass Du die Kurve zum eigentlichen Thema wieder reinbringst hier!
Dann braucht der Mod nicht rumpunkten...


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wat denn hier los? Zu kalt zum Angeln, keine Mefos da, Ersatzbefriedigung??


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Exilharzer schrieb:


> Moin moin... mal ne Frage... bin neu hier im forum und neu in Rostock und will morgen unbedingt mal wieder angeln. Wollte es trotz der arktischen Temperaturen auf Mefo wagen... wo würdet ihr hinfahren? Bzw. bräuchte ich glaub ich ne wegbeschreibung für eure Tipps zwecks Anfahrt und parkmöglichkeiten... War hier nämlich noch nie angeln und wollte die Zeit in der kältehölle nich unbedingt mit langer wanderschaft verbringen. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust mit mir zusammen zu angeln. Könnte den ein oder anderen Tipp bestimmt noch gebrauchen...



Guten Abend 
kauf dir mal den angelführer von MECK POMM #6 von der rabsbande 
da hast du genug infos um ne mefo zu fangen 
abver wird nicht nervös ist noch ein bischen kalt am strand sobald es wieder plusgrade werden würde ich losfahren 
wenn du noch fragen hast zu blinker -fliegen würde ich dir gerne weiter helfen 
|wavey:lg andre


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Was will ich eigentlich ab morgen in Boltenhagen????#d


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



paling schrieb:


> Was will ich eigentlich ab morgen in Boltenhagen????#d



Frieren :vik: !


----------



## Spöket16

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Wenn du ne Peitsche dabei hast, bestimmt fischen, wenn keine Peitsche, dann weiß ich auch nicht!|bigeyes


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

das mit dem angeln wird wohl nichts ^^





Küste von Redewisch und so siehts überall aus..eis eis und nochmal eis


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> das mit dem angeln wird wohl nichts ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Küste von Redewisch und so siehts überall aus..eis eis und nochmal eis



das ist aber nicht von heute,nach meinen Informationen


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

da haste recht..das bild ist 2 tage vor meinem post enstanden....aber wie schon per pn geschrieben..ist die küste frei!!!! sonntag gehts los :vik:


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Moin, 
denn schreib mal ob was geht.. Denn fahre ich die Woche nach der Arbeit wohl auch noch los:m:vik:


----------



## Colt9

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> kauf dir mal den angelführer von MECK POMM #6 von der rabsbande
> da hast du genug infos um ne mefo zu fangen
> abver wird nicht nervös ist noch ein bischen kalt am strand sobald es wieder plusgrade werden würde ich losfahren
> wenn du noch fragen hast zu blinker -fliegen würde ich dir gerne weiter helfen
> |wavey:lg andre




#h Moin moin auch,

habe aus Deinen vielen Beiträgen herausgelesen das Du viel auf Fehmarn unterwegs bist. 
Bin leider aus zeitlichen Gründen nur selten los und würde mich über ein paar Tipps über gute Angelmöglichkeiten auf Fehmarn freuen. |rolleyes

Beste Grüße
Jan

PS: (...betr. Rabsbande, kann lesen ...)


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Was los hier?Keine Fänge bei den Hammerwetter.War 4 mal kurz los für 2std l.Leider nur ein Anfasser.Morgen geht was,bestimmt bei den Frühlingswinter|supergri


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Mit den MeeFo-Fängen verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit den Foren-Einträgen. Es punktet der, der zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort ist


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*

Falls einer noch sein mefoblinkerbestand verbessern will einfach pn. an mich .Hab noch 10 günstig abzugeben.Teilweise neu.alles gute Marken.


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Grönländer schrieb:


> Mit den MeeFo-Fängen verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit den Foren-Einträgen. Es punktet der, der zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort ist



Oder nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Fischmeck schrieb:


> Was los hier?Keine Fänge bei den Hammerwetter.....


schau mal in den richtigen Thread.....dieser hier war am 31. Januar eigentlich "beendet"


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2014*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> schau mal in den richtigen Thread.....dieser hier war am 31. Januar eigentlich "beendet"



Ach ja wieder verdüst. Danke.Jeden Monat neuer Thread.Muss ich gleich mal kucken


----------

